# Teich in Hanglage - Fragen



## HOBI (24. Aug. 2009)

Hallo!

Wir haben eine leichte Hanglage (mit dem Auge sichtbar "leicht") von 1,7 m !
Was muß man da beachten, wenn man einen Teich dort errichten will?
Ich denke, daß man wahrscheinlich mauern muß, weil  die angeschüttete Erde nicht so gut hält.
Muß ich auch eine Bodenplatte machen? Oder reicht die Mauer? Wie stark müssen die Wände sein?

Wenn wir die Mauer noch vor dem Winter errichten - können wir sie dann so stehen lassen bis ins Frühjahr? (abgedeckt mit Plane) Oder soll man schon Folie reingeben auch wenn noch keine Pflanzen gesetzt werden? Aber ich denk mir, dann muß ich ja das ganze Wasser wieder auslassen...

Wir werden erst Anfang November mit dem Teich beginnen können... weiß nicht, ob wir ihn vor dem ersten Schnee fertig bringen könnten... oder sowieso im Frühjahr weiterarbeiten sollen...

Daß der Teich richtig ausgegraben wird -> wer vermesst das genau? Habt ihr das selber gemacht oder macht das eh die Baggerfirma? Vom Hausbau kenn ich das, daß es die Baufirma macht... aber wenn wir den Teich alleine aufstellen, wer macht das dann???

Danke für Eure Hilfe!!
lg
Birgit


----------



## Annett (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich in Hanglage - Fragen*

Hallo Birgit.

Schau mal hier hatten wir erst ein recht ähnliches Thema... evtl. klärt das schon einige Deiner Fragen?!


----------



## Kurt (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich in Hanglage - Fragen*

Hallo,

da ich auch ein (glücklicher) Hangteichbesitzer bin, schreib ich dazu mal was mir so zum Thema einfällt:

Hangseitig: das wichtigste ist eine Drainage die auch stärkste Wolkenbrüche an dem Teich unter dem Folienrand vorbeiführt. Es darf hier einfach kein Nährstoffeintrag stattfinden.

Talseitig: aufgeschüttet und vom Bagger verdichtet würde ich nur trauen, wenn der Sockel des Damms wirklich genügend breit gemacht werden kann - Beispielfoto Teich_20NK zeigt den Schwimmbereich mit 2,2 m Tiefe - 4/5  der Tiefe sind abgelagerte Erde mit Dammstärke bis 3,5 m, der obere Bereich wurde mit großen Wasserbausteinen gesichert (siehe P1300004K) .

Ist dafür nicht Platz kann ich mir talseitig eine Mauer mit Bodenplatte in L-Form vorstellen, das Gewicht des Teichs würde damit die Mauer zusätzlich stützen (zumindest macht man bei uns div. Hangstützungen auf diese Art).
Für jede der beiden Lösungen würde ich einen Geologen und/oder einen Baumeister hinzuziehen. 
Ich habe mich nur bei den Filterteichen mit 1,2 m Tiefe selber darüber getraut, da hier mit sehr breit aufgeschüttetzem Damm sicher nix passieren kann (siehe Teich05NK) - beim Schwimmbereich-Damm hat ein Geologe mir gesagt, was noch zu beachten ist.

Am Schluß ist dann jeder selber verantwortlich ....

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## HOBI (7. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teich in Hanglage - Fragen*

Irgendwie macht mir das noch Kopfzerbrechen, wie wir unser Projekt am Besten angehen... ganz blick ich da noch nicht durch...

Da wir auf 27 m ein Gefälle von 1,7 m haben, werden wir den Schwimmbereich mauern und eine Bodenplatte machen. Das ist ja schonmal fix.
Da die Mauer aber 40-50 cm unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche aufhört muß ich den Rest des Gartens um 40-50 cm höher anschütten.... geht das überhaupt? bzw. hält das dann überhaupt? Oder muß ich auch den Rand der Regenerationszone mauern?

Wir beginnen in Kürze mit dem Hausbau  und hätten dazu unser Becken gleich mitbenoniert. Das Gelände wird im Frühjahr angeschüttet, sodaß der Garten eben wird.


----------



## Clovere (8. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teich in Hanglage - Fragen*

Moin Hobi

ich habe auf 10m 84cm Gefälle. Habe vom tiefsten Niveau zunächst waagerecht ausgebaggert, dann einen Ringanker betoniert und mit Keller-H-Steinen aufgemauert. Hangseitig werde ich anböschen, damit ich keinen Teil-Hochteich habe.

 

Die Mauer ist noch nicht ganz geschlossen, da ich noch Material reinkarren muss.


----------



## herbi (8. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teich in Hanglage - Fragen*

Servus Birgit,...

habe auch leichte Hanglage beim Teich,....!

Schau mal hier


----------

